
“Shared room in co-living space for Tech people” - joe5150
http://www.startupbed.com/
======
slater
And not a single dollar amount on the site. Trash.

~~~
joe5150
You may want to sit down.

[https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/sub/5679439591.html](https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/sub/5679439591.html)

~~~
techdragon
I love that they state price without the duration. $1200 per what... It's not
hard people.

~~~
joe5150
If it's per month it's an absolute scam. I wouldn't even want to pay that much
quarterly to live in a startup hostel.

